# Does anybody know why rabbit pee smells SO BAD?



## sugarbunnies (Nov 3, 2012)

Is it the veggies they eat?


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 3, 2012)

not sure, but I do know it's supposed to get better after they're fixed and I'm disappointed that my girls' pee still smells just as bad as before ssd:


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Nov 3, 2012)

My bunnies have all been fixed and, honestly, I don't think their pee smells nearly as bad as cats or dogs...

But diet affects urine in any animal...maybe the hay? Horse pee doesn't smell so great, as I remember


----------



## LakeCondo (Nov 3, 2012)

Well, the poop doesn't smell bad, so the urine is tolerable. Adding a little vinegar into the drinking water is supposed to help, but when I did it for awhile it didn't seem to do anything.


----------



## Gordon (Nov 3, 2012)

I have a pretty sensitive nose, but I've never had an issue with rabbit pee or poop.


----------



## Gordon (Nov 3, 2012)

LakeCondo wrote:


> Well,Adding a little vinegar into the drinking water is supposed to help, but when I did it for awhile it didn't seem to do anything.



I wouldn't do that. I can't imagine they would drink it.


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 3, 2012)

I did notice a different after Agnes was spayed. I still don't like the smell of rabbit pee by any means, but Agnes's does smell better.

And then Archie, neutered male, his pee smells better than Agnes's! When I first brought him home and was cleaning his box I was amazed. And still to this day I prefer his pee over hers.


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 3, 2012)

LOL... one of those things you don't hear too often unless you hang out on RO. kinda like "yay, poop!"


----------



## ldoerr (Nov 3, 2012)

LOL at Lisa and Jennifer. My rabbits pee still stinks even after their spays. I did not notice a difference pre or post spay.


----------



## ldoerr (Nov 3, 2012)

LakeCondo wrote:


> Adding a little vinegar into the drinking water is supposed to help, but when I did it for awhile it didn't seem to do anything.



I actually tried using apple cider vinegar in my water bottles when I had my rabbitry. It helped a little bit I think.


----------



## larryng (Nov 3, 2012)

Peanut pee always stinks to high heaven before and after spay.


----------



## sugarbunnies (Nov 3, 2012)

Yeah, I can smell it across the room. I usually go 2-3 days without cleaning their box because I use wood pellets. It's just a waste to do it every day. But oh man, do I pay for it. haha


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 3, 2012)

that's really bad, then! I can let mine go 3-4 days easily with two rabbits and I'll only smell it if I'm right beside it. I use the kaytee granule bedding though, not wood pellets.


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm a crazy neat freak so I clean their box twice a day. I don't EVER want to go down there and smell pee!

Even though I'm a neat freak, their poop doesn't bother me at all. I will pick it up with my hand


----------



## sugarbunnies (Nov 3, 2012)

agnesthelion wrote:


> I'm a crazy neat freak so I clean their box twice a day. I don't EVER want to go down there and smell pee!
> 
> Even though I'm a neat freak, their poop doesn't bother me at all. I will pick it up with my hand



haha! It bothers me even if I step on a loose poop! Yuck! One time I had the misfortune of finding a poop in my bed after I slept in it.


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 3, 2012)

the poop doesn't faze me at all. if they poop on my "bed" (ie air mattress) in their pen, I just pick it up and throw it in the litter box (or sometimes at a bunny in the box). now pee in my bed, that's a different story *glares at the bunns*. we had some stern words over that last week... by which I mean I kept demanding "who peed in my bed??" as I cleaned it up and they sat there twitching their noses, eating hay and feigning innocence. unfortunately, they figured out VERY quickly (quite some time ago) that I can't stay mad at their cute wittle faces for more than a minute or two.


----------

